# .44 Special Brass



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I just purchased a S&W Model 629 .44 Magnum. I will be shooting .44 Special rounds out of it at the range because they do not allow Magnum loads in any caliber. If I buy the ammo at the range it is $46.00 for a box of fifty. If I can find .44 Special Brass I can have it reloaded at a local shop for $19.00 a box of fifty or $93.00 for 250 rounds. Does anyone know where I can purchase .44 Special Brass?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you tried midwayusa or cheaperthandirt?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You might purchase 44Mag brass and have it loaded to 44Spl velocities. Brass is available at:

Pistol Brass (40 - 500)

(PJ9) 44 Mag - Federal Head-Stamp Brass - 1000 ct

Using Magnum brass prevents the carbon ring resulting from short cases.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TOF said:


> You might purchase 44Mag brass and have it loaded to 44Spl velocities. Brass is available at:
> 
> Pistol Brass (40 - 500)
> 
> ...


That's a good recommendation. I do the same thing with .357 brass and avoid the 38 Special. I also load cast bullets in the downloaded stuff so I don't get it mixed up with the magnum loads.

I have ordered brass from Home - First Class Bullets and Brass with good results.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

TOF said:


> You might purchase 44Mag brass and have it loaded to 44Spl velocities. Brass is available at:
> 
> Pistol Brass (40 - 500)
> 
> ...


^This is good advice. ^


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I was not aware that you could load .44 special loads into .44 magnum brass. I'll have to talk with my local shop and see if they will do that. If so that would be great because I have brass from several hundred rounds of .44 magnum.
Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## CPT.ZERO (Nov 30, 2012)

PLEASE EXPERTS,

answer me at my topic 'Reloading 44 Rem.Mag. and 44 Special'...
Thanks... I see you could have some suggest!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

FloridaGuy said:


> I was not aware that you could load .44 special loads into .44 magnum brass. I'll have to talk with my local shop and see if they will do that. If so that would be great because I have brass from several hundred rounds of .44 magnum.
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


While this would physically work, it may not meet the requirements of the range.  If the range officials determine whether or not a load is a "magnum" by reading the headstamp on the case, they may not allow even light-loaded target-type ammo in the range if it loaded in magnum cases. On the very few ranges where I have seen pistol ammunition velocity restrictions, this is the most common method of screening.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> While this would physically work, it may not meet the requirements of the range. If the range officials determine whether or not a load is a "magnum" by reading the headstamp on the case, they may not allow even light-loaded target-type ammo in the range if it loaded in magnum cases. On the very few ranges where I have seen pistol ammunition velocity restrictions, this is the most common method of screening.


I spoke with the range where I shoot and they said as long as I have a receipt from who ever loaded the shell and it states that it is a .44Special load I can shoot them.


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> While this would physically work, it may not meet the requirements of the range. If the range officials determine whether or not a load is a "magnum" by reading the headstamp on the case, they may not allow even light-loaded target-type ammo in the range if it loaded in magnum cases. On the very few ranges where I have seen pistol ammunition velocity restrictions, this is the most common method of screening.


Absolutely, and don't worry about "carbon ring" build up. the same residue is left in the barrel and is removed by cleaning the weapon.


----------

